# I'm not getting e-mail notifications...



## RobsanX (Dec 23, 2008)

My last message notification was at 2:00 this afternoon... Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm not.....Have you checked your settings?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 23, 2008)

I only get an email notification for the first post on a thread I am subscribed to after I have read it last. After that I have to log on to see the rest of the posts to it.


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 23, 2008)

My settings look fine, and I haven't changed anything... Gotta love freakin' computers...


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 23, 2008)

I remember one time where I didn't get any for over 24hrs, then the next day I got em all... I think the Internet has a twisted sense of humor....


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 23, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> I remember one time where I didn't get any for over 24hrs, then the next day I got em all... I think the Internet has a twisted sense of humor....



I think that may be what's happening, because I just got a few...


----------



## GB (Dec 23, 2008)

That happens to me from time to time for no known reason (to me at least). It eventually clears itself up and starts working again.


----------

